# a lump:-(



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, we found a tick on teddy... His first and took him to vets and they took it out. We have kept an eye on it as its on the top of his head... Ive now noticed that teddy wont let me touch where it was and now there is a big lump on his head and a bit flaky. There is no redness and he does seem fine in himself but I am a bit worried. Since the vet took it out we have had other ticks which ive been able to remove with the tick twister successfully but was just after some advice if this is normal or I should take him to the vets. Thank u xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Teddy  

I don't have any advice as I haven't had to deal with ticks yet but I really hope he is ok. :hug:


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank u and me too. I just dont want to trouble the vet if it's normal and count yourself lucky... They are horrible little things xxx


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

And your girlies are beautiful xx


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

my Ted had a tick last year, I took it out and he had the same thing, a small lump, redness and then scabbing. I had to take him take him to the vets for something else, so showed the vet the 'tick lump' while I was there. She said that this sometimes happened and the bite sometimes leaves the area red and lumpy for a while. She said as long as the area didn't get bigger, or became infected; then not to worry.
It took about three months for Ted's 'lump' to go.....


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Our vet said the same thing just last week. The lump may remain for a few weeks and no problem unless it changes.


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you, I will just keep checking it and make sure its not infected. Thank you and I love this forum. You are all so helpful :-D xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much ticks can cause a reaction which will probably go down in a few days. Things to worry about, 1, excessive scratching, 2, Oozing any gunk, 3, a quiet withdrawn dog, 4, very red gums (sign of high temperature possibly). Ticks are a nuissance but common so just keep an eye on things but if you are worried always ring your vet.


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

never worry about troubling your vet 1) they are normally lovely and 2) we pay them enough  x (and i second what everyone says, they do swell a bit and should go down in 48 hrs or so) xxx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Never come across this before(thank god) but I assume it's an allergic reaction, maybe try some piriton if you don't see an improvement after a couple of days x


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Had the same with Libby, it took weeks to go, I bathed it with salt water just in case, go old fashioned remedy.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Each time Pepper had a tick removed she was left with a lump that went flaky as it was healing. The only difference was that it didn't hurt her and she wasn't bothered by us touching/examining it. The vet said to watch for an abcess forming and for redness or sign of infection. If you're concerned and it seems painful I would definitely not worry about seeing the vet, you're not bothering them, as was said before, we pay them enough . Hope it gets back to normal soon


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy had his first tick a couple of weeks ago and ive noticed the same and since then ive felt a couple of other scabs so he must have had more then one tick when i read up about them it says they fall off after a couple of days of feeding so i assume they fell off all intact, a worry is if Buddy has scratched it and pulled them out??

Im just keeping an eye on them for now,must say they are horrid things and im paranoid now and check his coat after every walk.


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes im becoming obsessed with looking for them. Thanks for all the help again... It's smaller now so hopefully its getting better  x x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie had her first and only tick last year. I was at the vets asking about ticks and how to recognise them, when oddly enough as I was stroking her, I came across a lump. And yes it was a tick. The vet showed me how to remove it and prescribed anti-biotics. The vet almost fainted when I said my neighbour suggested using a cigarette to burn it off 

Since then I've had Millie on Frontline as this is a flea treatment and tick treatment. So far so good, no fleas and no ticks.


----------

